# Headlight Sander - Takes the work out of sanding headlights...



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Headlight Sander - Takes the work out of sanding headlights...*

I've been using the 3" Griot's Garage for dampsanding paint and now for machine wetsanding plastic headlights and it works great!

The below pictures are taken from my Detailing Boot Camp Class May 5th and 6th, page 2 where I demonstrated the *3" Griot's Garage Mini Polisher* for machine sanding plastic headlights.

First we went over handsanding using the Meguiar's backing pad for their discs. I show hand sanding first so after seeing or actually using your muscles to sand plastic I know the students will love and prefer working by machine.

*Handsanding Headlights*
Next up is headlight polishing, for this we used the Meguiar's Heavy Duty Headlight Correction System with a twist, I demonstrated the Meguiar's backing pad for the 3" Sanding Discs but then shared how they also fit on the Griot's Garage 3" Mini Polisher and how working by machine takes all the work out of the project.

*Wetting the face of the #1000 Unigrit Sanding Disc with plain water...*









*Hand sanding... (elbow grease)*









*Machine Sanding Headlights*

*Machine sanding (no elbow grease)*









*Everyone pretty much just wanted to work by machine... here's Jeff machine sanding a headlight lens...*









*Here's Stephan misting some water onto the face of the sanding disc...*









*Stephan machine sanding a headlight lens*


















*Don machine sanding...*









*Results after Machine Compounding and Polishing out the sanding marks*



















*Products used... *

*3" Griot's Garage Mini Orbital Polisher *
Be sure to get the 3" Foam Interface Pad if you're planning on using the 3" Griot's Garage Mini Polisher for sanding headlights for dampsanding paint. It makes keeping the sanding disc flat to the surface easier and makes sanding smoother. Serious.

*Meguiars Heavy Duty Two Step Headlight Restoration Kit - G3000*

Meguiars Unigrit 3 Inch *Sanding* Discs 

Meguiars Unigrit 320 3 Inch Sanding Discs, 50 per box - MG-S3320

Meguiars Unigrit 500 3 inch Sanding Discs, 50 per box - MG-S3500

Meguiars Unigrit 800 3 Inch Sanding Discs, 50 per box - MG-S3800

Meguiars Unigrit 1500 3 Inch Sanding Discs, 25 per box - MG-S31500
Meguiars Unigrit 3 Inch *Finishing* Discs 

Meguiars Unigrit 1000 3 Inch Finishing Discs, 15 per box

Meguiars Unigrit 3000 3 Inch Finishing Discs, 15 per box

*Meguiars Unigrit 3 Inch Foam Interface Pad*
*Note:* Be sure to get the Interface Pad you need it! Get 2, they wear out with use.

*Flitz ScuffPads*
I also demonstrated the Flitz ScuffPads. The Flitz Mini ScuffPad is made of resin-coated non-woven abrasives in cut fiber strands. The flexible, durable sanding pads are perfect for contoured surfaces. Use the pads wet or dry.

The Flitz Mini ScuffPad is the equivalent to 1500 grit sandpaper. On scratched headlight lenses, plastics, wood, composite, and metal, the Mini ScuffPad sands down the scratched surface to create a more uniform surface. When you begin polishing, the entire surface is being leveled at the same rate. The results are uniform and smooth.

*Flitz Mini ScuffPads 6 Pack, 1500 Grit*


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Those lights don't look bad. I'd have just polished them.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Sneak Attack said:


> Those lights don't look bad. I'd have just polished them.


Good point and in the real world I wouldn't have done a thing to them as the car was brand new.

This car was "rented" for my Detailing Boot Camp, 2-day class where I teach a lot of topics as well as teach a lot of "techniques"

I wanted the NEW car so I could teach using the Meguiar's Microfiber DA Correction System because it's only recommended for "Factory Paint". Thus a "new car".

Even though the headlights were brand new we still sanded them down and then polished them out to teach the "technique".

Once you know the techniques and procedures you can tackle the worst looking headlights. My job was to teach technique, regardless of what I have to work on.

My preference is to involve "cool" cars in all my classes and for this class we also used a *1966 Chrysler Imperial*.

*Pictures & Comments from May 5th & 6th Detailing Boot Camp*

*1966 Chrysler Imperial*









And that's the rest of the story...


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah, I get you; it's just that so often I see people wet sanding their headlights when a straightforward polish will be just fine. 

In some cases, for sure, wet sanding's needed; but at the moment, it seems to be the 'in thing' to break out sandpaper at the first opportunity; maybe this'd be a good guide for the future? (eg. 'when sanding is required' or 'how to decide what work to undertake') Just a thought.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Sneak Attack said:


> Ah, I get you; it's just that so often I see people wet sanding their headlights when a straightforward polish will be just fine.
> 
> In some cases, for sure, wet sanding's needed; but at the moment, it seems to be the 'in thing' to break out sandpaper at the first opportunity; maybe this'd be a good guide for the future? (eg. 'when sanding is required' or 'how to decide what work to undertake') Just a thought.


Perfectly good idea.

:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I like that little polisher, shame we will never see one over here.


----------

